
Sublime Package Control – a Sublime Text 2 Package Manager - shawndumas
http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control#
======
ique
If this could become the centralized way to handle packages for Sublime Text
like npm has become for Node I think it would be a big step forwards towards
Sublime Text replacing TextMate.

Maybe I've just not kept up to date with what goes on with TextMate but to my
knowledge there is nothing like this for TextMate and looking for packages for
TextMate always becomes a googling quest for me.

Now of course, with TextMate, there's hundreds of packages doing more or less
the same thing to different authors tastes, if the same thing happens with
Sublime Text, there would need to be some sort of filtering in this package
manager?

~~~
roryokane
For package management in TextMate I use GetBundles (not to be confused with
GetBundle). It looks for bundles in not only the official TextMate bundle
directory but also on GitHub, and it allows searching in the list. However, it
only handles bundles - not color themes or plugins.

<http://www.google.com/search?q=GetBundles+TextMate>

------
bjtitus
This package manager has almost single handedly converted me to a Sublime Text
2 user. The simplicity of adding packages is a huge convenience of having to
track down and install TextMate bundles or plugins for any other editor.

Huge win for Sublime.

------
bigethan
Anyone have suggestions for helpful packages? I'm currently using
Sublimelinter ( <https://github.com/Kronuz/SublimeLinter> ), but that's it,
would love to know about more.

------
jinushaun
Has anything changed since the last time this was discussed on HN?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2887974>

I'm surprised Sublime Text 2 doesn't have its own official plugin repository.
Glad to see the community is filling in the gaps.

~~~
wbond
There have been some updates, including support for utilizing git and hg to
update packages that were cloned. This is pretty useful when hacking on a
package or customizing it. There are also a bunch more packages in the default
channel.

------
sunesimonsen
Does Textmate users never learn? - "Yay let's use another proprietary editor
as our most important tool" :-/

~~~
Pewpewarrows
I don't care. And neither should any other programmer. If ST2 is going to be
abandonware a few years down the line like Textmate is right now, that doesn't
matter at all to me. $60 for a piece of software that I spend 1500+ hours a
year working from is a steal. If it gives me a 5% performance boost, I'll
gladly take the afternoon and convert to it, whether it's open source or
proprietary.

I currently use vim & MacVim for all my programming needs, because I'm at my
peak of programming performance while using them. With the very quick turn-
around on ST2's builds, and tons of features coming out every month, I'm
strongly reconsidering a switch. Knowing vim is still invaluable knowledge for
general sysops, but like I said, I'd gladly give it up in daily usage for
something better.

